# RCFM 2010



## Lobo Roo (May 31, 2010)

So, who went and who had a fucking blast? Who thinks it was more fun than another convention the same weekend that I shan't name? I had a great time, met some great people, drank way too much at Anjel and Puppy's party (remind me next year - no Everclear) and all in all had a great weekend. It may not be the biggest convention, but who says bigger is better? At RCFM you don't get lost in the crowd and actually can get to know everyone you see! I think it could probably go without saying that I will be attending next year.


And of course, a post about RCFM 2010 isn't complete without LOOK AT DEM TITTIES!

Sorry, Corsi. xD


----------



## Lyrihl (May 31, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> LOOK AT DEM TITTIES!


THEY SO BIG!


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> LOOK AT DEM TITTIES!


And from now on, RCFM 2010 will be officially known for a black woman's aggressive obsession over rat breasts.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 31, 2010)

Lyrihl said:


> THEY SO BIG!



Not to mention IT IS ALL THEIR FAULT, THOSE TITTIES OF BLAME.


@Alstor: Put that way, it is incredibly creepy.


----------



## Istanbul (May 31, 2010)

How many people were in attendance? I wanted to go, but I couldn't.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 31, 2010)

Three hundred and something, I can't remember the exact total. So, a pretty small con - but I like that. FWA used to be like that, and it's gotten pretty big...still a very good con, but I kind of felt lost in the crowd there. Not at RCFM, it was great.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> And from now on, RCFM 2010 will be officially known for a black woman's aggressive obsession over rat breasts.



Perhaps, but ask the musicalfurs and comedyfurs how it went 

That was just the big silly meme. It's a game. What was really going on was a bunch of people having fun, and a track (music!) having a really good year. It was an honor just to be part of it, much less meowing underfoot in almost every single thing that went on, which is what I did  If you never saw an adorable cute maniac fur in spaceman goggles wail on slap bass while singing and playing drums with his feet and a drumstick taped to his ARM... you might want to try the con next year if you can fit it into your schedule, because I'm bringing him (Kewazu) back to do it again.

He literally beat that drumkit to death for the crowd, just playing it (not Keith Mooning it). A kick pedal and hi-hat stand permanently died for the sake of furry entertainment. At the end I was holding the bits together with my hands while he continued to play 

Next year he's getting sturdier hardware and to do it all over again.

Nothing wrong with having epic levels of fun and awesome. I think we're all trying to do that


----------



## Tao (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't get to go... =(


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 7, 2010)

I was with you guys in heart.
Or yeah, whatever.


----------

